

ReDesignMe: Lets You Post Bad Design and Your Solution to It (Don't use Flash Ver) - chaostheory
http://www.redesignme.org

======
Harj
i thought this was going to be web design, like post your site up here and
have someone improve the design. kinda like an online version of what wufoo's
kevin hale does for yc startups.

that coulda been cool

~~~
chaostheory
it could be if you want - i don't think there's a limitation; besides what
their server can handle performance wise

